# Need help with Ticks



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

So this is pretty straight forward as the title implies. My mother-in-law was in the yard yesterday with my 7 mo old daughter. She called this morning to tell us she found a tick on herself. My wife and I checked the baby and she was good. No ticks and no bites but I'm not takin any chancesas there has been a new deadly tick-borne disease in NY area this year. So either I douse the yard with gasoline and bonfire it or I'm throwing down some insecticide this weekend. I've already been spraying deer and rabbit repellent to keep chances down that the ticks would end up in my yard but it's hard given how far out east I live.

What I really need to know is does anyone have any recommendations on what AIs work better or worse or what has or hasn't worked for members here. Also if there is any input anyone has beside insecticide that I should consider.

Thanks!

http://abc7ny.com/health/rare-potentially-deadly-tick-borne-disease-found-in-ny-nj/1957773/


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been wondering the same. One site said Met 52 EC will kill ticks, but it was an amazon link site so who knows.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

hi fellow LI'er. I totally feel your same concern as my kids play in the back with no socks or shoes on all the time. This is one of the big reasons I'm also reel mowing down to 1". I'm looking forward to AI recommendations as well. I can tell you one thing I notice much fewer bugs and no mosquitoes at all since I went down to 1".


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

:wave: neighbor

I generally keep the lawn cut at about 3.5"-3.75" as that's about as high as I can run my scag with the mulch kit (need to keep three spacers above the blade for optimal mulch). I'm definitely thinking about going closer to 3" this weekend although with summer coming I don't want to stress the yard too much either. Personally if the lawn hated that I'm not terribly upset because I plan to eventually renovate my lawn. After seeing your renovation threads, GrassDaddy and LIgrass, I'm certainly interested in doing something similar once I'm much better at understanding and reading the signs of what's going on in my lawn. In the mean time I'm not risking anything. I was just talking to my neighbor, we work together actually, and he said a couple weeks ago his 3 year old had a tick.

We have train tracks that run behind our yard and I'm thinking between the deer in the front and all the rabbits that come in from the tracks the ticks are having no problem finding their way into people's yards...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129

MQ has a good post here about keeping bugs and insects away.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129
> 
> MQ has a good post here about keeping bugs and insects away.


Thanks for the info J_Nick but unfortunately I had checked out both of those chemicals and they are banned in NY. If I got my hands on them, I'd use them, but I doubt I can get someone to ship it to NY in the first place.

Right now I'm looking at Ortho Bug be Gone.




Just hoping it does the trick. I was looking at Sevin as well but while they do cover ticks it will only kill the ticks it comes into contact with initially.

Now that I'm thinking about it, I doubt an eBay store is going to check state regulations prior to shipping....🤔


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It does have the same AI (Bifenthrin) as the Talstar P MQ mentioned.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> It does have the same AI (Bifenthrin) as the Talstar P MQ mentioned.


Yeah exactly, just at a lower concentration, however this one is readily available to me at HD. I suppose I can try this and see how effective it is combined with continued efforts to keep tick carrying wildlife away along with maybe shorter cut grass. If it doesn't work, I can try my luck on eBay...


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Bifen IT (cheaper version of Talstar) works well....You can get it readily online.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Bifen IT (cheaper version of Talstar) works well....You can get it readily online.


Thanks. If this doesn't work I'll see if I can get someone to ship Bifen/Talstar to NY.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

So originally I wanted to get the concentrate Ortho BBG however even though my location said both online and in their system that they had 47 on hand, no one could find it. So instead I picked up the granular (same AI). It's at an even lower concentration however reading the back of the bag they tell you to quadruple the rate if your looking to prevent for 3 months (4lbs/k). I hope this works. I'm going to water it in tomorrow morning.

I'll post up any results I find.


----------

